# Is Sasuke with Amenotejikara the fastest character in the series?



## Ersa (Dec 11, 2015)

RSM Naruto can blitz Kaguya.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[3]



RSM Naruto is unable to react to Sasuke.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[3]



Without Shunshin or Amenotejikara, the Sauce is faster.


Can blitz Ten Tails Madara


Refute my points, fanboys.


----------



## Alex Payne (Dec 11, 2015)

I don't see RSM Naruto being hit with that Chidori Sasuke tried to hit him with...


----------



## Ersa (Dec 11, 2015)

He was hit, hence the "HNGH!" Unless you're implying people cry out in pain when they dodge.

Just buy into Sasuke being the fastest character, AP.


----------



## Alex Payne (Dec 11, 2015)

I don't see blood nor do I see a hole. When you hit someone with Chidori - you _pierce_ them. Not smack them and sent them flying. Naruto did something to evade the stab. Maybe with his chakra cloak or  Gedodamas. 

Sasuke is a fucking scrub with S\T. Who teleports and activates the jutsu afterwards? Giving time for your opponent to react. Minato and Tobirama disapprove.


----------



## Ersa (Dec 11, 2015)

Alex Payne said:


> I don't see blood nor do I see a hole. When you hit someone with Chidori - you _pierce_ them. Not smack them and sent them flying. Naruto did something to evade the stab. Maybe with his chakra cloak or  Gedodamas.
> 
> Sasuke is a fucking scrub with S\T. Who teleports and activates the jutsu afterwards? Giving time for your opponent to react. Minato and Tobirama disapprove.


Even if it was true, forcing Naruto to use a defensive jutsu implies his Shunshin wasn't an option though. A Shunshin that can blitz the strongest character in  the series. 

And Tobirama gets blitzed by SM Madara while Sasuke runs circles around Ten Tails Madara so being a scrub means nothing.


----------



## Alex Payne (Dec 11, 2015)

Well, my point is that Naruto was reacting to Sasuke. So you can't use that for Sasuke > Naruto > Kaguya.

As for being a scrub. Sasuke is less skilled with S\T. His S\T is better and he is physically faster. But if he had something akin to Tobirama's Hiraishingiri or Minato's Hiraishin 2nd Step he would have nailed Naruto good in that instance imo.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 11, 2015)

> RSM Naruto is unable to react to Sasuke


Well, he actually did react, as you can see he turned around and either put his left arm between the Chidori and his body to block it, or blocked it with the three Gudodama that were behind him when Sasuke teleported there, while at the same time managing to turn around and put that arm up.

To answer your question plainly, no, he's not the fastest in the verse. 

At VOTE2 it was implied Naruto was not as powerful as he was when he fought Kaguya, which makes sense considering Sasuke stole the bijuu from him.


----------



## hbcaptain (Dec 11, 2015)

And Kaguya > Sasuke+Ameno :
[3]
I think that Kaguya , Sasuke and Rikudo Naruto are the same level of speed .


----------



## Ersa (Dec 11, 2015)

Alex Payne said:


> Well, my point is that Naruto was reacting to Sasuke. So you can't use that for Sasuke > Naruto > Kaguya.
> 
> As for being a scrub. Sasuke is less skilled with S\T. His S\T is better and he is physically faster. But if he had something akin to Tobirama's Hiraishingiri or Minato's Hiraishin 2nd Step he would have nailed Naruto good in that instance imo.


I can agree with that.



DaVizWiz said:


> Well, he actually did react, as you can see he turned around and either put his left arm between the Chidori and his body to block it, or blocked it with the three Gudodama that were behind him when Sasuke teleported there, while at the same time managing to turn around and put that arm up.
> 
> To answer your question plainly, no, he's not the fastest in the verse.
> 
> At VOTE2 it was implied Naruto was not as powerful as he was when he fought Kaguya, Kurama suggested it ("you've been fighting this entire war kid"), and Sasuke suggested it ("you only have a little chakra from the bijuu left")


Who is faster then?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 11, 2015)

It's Naruto with full powered bijuu chakra & Yang Seal, the one who fought Kaguya. If he entered the flying Ashura Avatar at that point he'd be the fastest.  

Gai's Night Guy (at least the final kick sequence) seems to be the fastest anyone has moved in the manga, because it bent space, but that's a suicidal taijutsu technique and it targets one person, Gai can't maintain that speed consistently and it's not like he can use that technique to help him avoid another attack- it's a literal straight blast kick.

I can't call him the fastest. He has the fastest individual attack (end sequence kick), but he's not the fastest combatant. 

BPS Sasuke (VOTE 2) is probably faster than any other version of Sasuke, even when he's using Amenotejikara. He straight up blitzed and struck Rikudo Bijuu Sage Mode Naruto in the face, having previously failed to blitz Rikudo Sage Mode Naruto on the ground with Amenotejikara.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 11, 2015)

Bar 8th Gate Gai, yes he is.


----------



## Kai (Dec 11, 2015)

Kaguya's Amenominaka is faster than Sasuke's Amenotejikara.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Dec 11, 2015)

Obviously and it's a fact regardless of what anyone wants to believe. Adult Sasuke is shown in the movie to match Naruto in all forms of speed. Give him Ameno and he's faster, especially since Naruto can barely react to Teen Sasuke's Ameno.


----------



## Ghoztly (Dec 11, 2015)

I would say 8th gate Gai might have an edge over him. But outside that I do agree he is the fastest, the entire series.


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 11, 2015)

The fact that that Naruto can blitz Kaguya while Sasuke cannot isn't enough?

Even by adulthood I'd still say 8th gate Gai is faster, in terms of overall combat speed. In terms of traveling, it doesn't get much faster than being instant.


Alex Payne said:


> I don't see blood nor do I see a hole. When you hit someone with Chidori - you _pierce_ them. Not smack them and sent them flying. Naruto did something to evade the stab. Maybe with his chakra cloak or  Gedodamas.
> 
> Sasuke is a fucking scrub with S\T. Who teleports and activates the jutsu afterwards? Giving time for your opponent to react. Minato and Tobirama disapprove.



Naruto simply tanked it. He was obviously hit because aside from the fact that he was sent flying, you see Chidori's electricity flowing from Naruto's body.

I don't know why he doesn't just port the target into the path of his attack like he did against Mads, instead of trying to pull a Minato.



DaVizWiz said:


> BPS Sasuke (VOTE 2) is probably faster than any other version of Sasuke, even when he's using Amenotejikara. He straight up blitzed and struck Rikudo Bijuu Sage Mode Naruto in the face, having previously failed to blitz Rikudo Sage Mode Naruto on the ground with Amenotejikara.



He did that using Ameno though.


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 11, 2015)

As fast as Minato/Tobirama with Hiraishin, aka instantaneous teleportation (during its use ofc)


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 11, 2015)

LolSaske.


----------



## Amol (Dec 11, 2015)

He is not.
Though meaning of being fastest can be argued.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 11, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> LolSaske.



There's a thing called gravity.


----------



## Rai (Dec 11, 2015)

Yes.



DaVizWiz said:


> It's Naruto with full powered bijuu chakra & Yang Seal, the one who fought Kaguya. If he entered the flying Ashura Avatar at that point he'd be the fastest.
> 
> Gai's Night Guy (at least the final kick sequence) seems to be the fastest anyone has moved in the manga, because it bent space, but that's a suicidal taijutsu technique and it targets one person, Gai can't maintain that speed consistently and it's not like he can use that technique to help him avoid another attack- it's a literal straight blast kick.
> 
> ...



Sasuke used Amenotejikara on that instance.

You can see the sfx on Sasuke's Rinnegan.


----------



## Zef (Dec 11, 2015)

Kai said:


> Kaguya's Amenominaka is faster than Sasuke's Amenotejikara.


Instantaneous teleportation is faster then instantaneous teleportation? 


Raikiri19 said:


> LolSaske.


Kaguya countered with Amenominaka. 

With Kakashi she didn't do anything.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 11, 2015)

Sasuke can travel to other worlds in the blink of an eye...

if speed is defined by distance traveled between 2 location at the fastest rate then he is BY FAR the fastest.


----------



## Kai (Dec 11, 2015)

Someone explain how Sasuke is faster than Kaguya, who can traverse each and every one of her dimensions instantly with ease.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 11, 2015)

Kai said:


> Someone explain how Sasuke is faster than Kaguya, who can traverse each and every one of her dimensions instantly with ease.



oh, i didn't realize filler characters were being counted in this...my bad.


----------



## Zef (Dec 11, 2015)

Traversing dimensions has nothing to do with speed. 

Unless your logic is :

"She can go the farthest distance (other dimensions) the fastest (Amenominaka)"

In which case Sasuke can also do that.


----------



## Ghoztly (Dec 11, 2015)

I dunno, speed can be several different things.

In this manga, there is speed and then there is...well, speed. As in teleporting. Space/time etc. Obito can teleport from things alot more quickly than Gai  can physically move away from, but ask him to do a foot race with him and he would get left in the dust.

So I tend to seperate them, but that is just me.


----------



## Alex Payne (Dec 11, 2015)

Having instant teleportation isn't enough. You must also have sufficient reflexes to compliment your tech. You can give Part 1 Sakura Amenowhatever and she would still get blitzed by any random Jonin without doing anything. 

Sasuke is already physically in like top 3-5 in the Verse in terms of speed. Losing only to Kaguya and juiced up Naruto. With DMS Kakashi, Jin Madara and Jin Obito being on the same general level. Not sure about Gai. He did bend space with his final kick but Madara was perfectly capable of reacting and swinging his staff. With his S/T and EMS pre-cog you can probably place him slightly above Naruto overall. Sasuke will get to point B with Ameno faster than Naruto shunshins there. But would still likely lose to Kaguya in the same competition. But if we have a race like who gets from VotE to Konoha faster then Naruto wins due to his speed being consistent with Ameno having cooldowns and limited to LOS. Not sure about Kaguya there. Her pure physical feats were a bit inconsistent. So imo - you can't have an outright faster person out of those three.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Dec 11, 2015)

Adult Sasuke is likely the fastest character w/ Ameno seeing as how he could keep up with Adult BRSM Naruto physically.


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 11, 2015)

Zef said:


> Kaguya countered with Amenominaka.
> 
> With Kakashi she didn't do anything.



I wonder why. 

1) She felt in love with Kakashi and wanted to have him pierce her so much.
2) Changing the dimension wouldn't have changed Kakashi thrusting against her, and it's not like she could make in time to do anything anyway. And it's not like she did make in time to do anything, that would have been useless in first place due to Kamui phasing, and she couldn't anyway.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Dec 11, 2015)

technically sasuke would be the fastest since he has an teleportation technique along with better perception and reflexes than minato. 
as far as pure movement speed though, no he isnt the fastest. many shinobi have the same general top tier speed.


----------



## Kyu (Dec 11, 2015)

Teleportation =/= Speed

Amenotejikara is used to get the drop on people faster than him by teleporting himself into their blind spot. His extraordinary reflexes allow this S/T jutsu to be utilized with maximum efficiency. 



> seeing as how he could keep up with Adult BRSM Naruto physically



Naruto having his life force drained for hours on end indicates he wasn't functioning at 100%.


----------



## Ersa (Dec 12, 2015)

Kyu said:


> Teleportation =/= Speed
> 
> Amenotejikara is used to get the drop on people faster than him by teleporting himself into their blind spot. His extraordinary reflexes allow this S/T jutsu to be utilized with maximum efficiency.


S/T has to be counted as speed otherwise Minato is slower then A.


----------



## LightningForce (Dec 12, 2015)

Zef said:


> Instantaneous teleportation is faster then instantaneous teleportation?
> 
> Kaguya countered with Amenominaka.
> 
> *With Kakashi she didn't do anything.*



Because she couldn't react in time, that's why.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 12, 2015)

How is Kakashi's blitz is comparable to Sasuke who was in a crippling gravity where it's extremely hard for even Kaguya to move properly?


----------



## LightningForce (Dec 12, 2015)

Shanal said:


> How is Kakashi's blitz is comparable to Sasuke who was in a crippling gravity where it's extremely hard for even Kaguya to move properly?



I wasn't trying to compare feats. I was just defending Kakashi's feat. 

Honestly, this thread is very ill-conceived, S/T teleportation IMO shouldn't be regarded as 'speed.' Amenojikara and FTG both teleport the user from point A to point B in the same amount of time, assuming it's well within their range. Physical movement speed, like moving your legs from point A to point B, is what should be considered, and what puts Sasuke above Minato in those situations.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 12, 2015)

LightningForce said:


> I wasn't trying to compare feats. I was just defending Kakashi's feat.
> 
> Honestly, this thread is very ill-conceived, S/T teleportation IMO shouldn't be regarded as 'speed.' Amenojikara and FTG both teleport the user from point A to point B in the same amount of time, assuming it's well within their range. Physical movement speed, like moving your legs from point A to point B, is what should be considered, and what puts Sasuke above Minato in those situations.



That reply was towards Raikiri 

Though I this thread IMO is about if Sasuke has fastest blitz with Ameno.


----------



## LightningForce (Dec 12, 2015)

Shanal said:


> That reply was towards Raikiri
> 
> Though I this thread IMO is about if Sasuke has fastest blitz with Ameno.



Bruh  I assumed it was directed towards me since it came after mine and under the same context.

Sasuke with Ameno or Kaguya with Yomotsu is the one with the fastest blitz. Arguable which one it is.


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 12, 2015)

Shanal said:


> How is Kakashi's blitz is comparable to Sasuke who was in a crippling gravity where it's extremely hard for even Kaguya to move properly?



Kaguya adjusted the level of gravity beforehand.



Hence even tired and non Rikudo enhanced Kakashi and nearly dead Obito could move without any problem.


----------



## Rai (Dec 12, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 








"Adjusting" was about the Ash Bones not the gravity.

Kaguya can't even move that is why she changed of dimension to avoid the attack.

Everyone and their mother able to move while Kaguya can't is bullshit.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 12, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Kaguya adjusted the level of gravity beforehand.
> 
> 
> 
> Hence even tired and non Rikudo enhanced Kakashi and nearly dead Obito could move without any problem.



And yet Naruto and Sasuke were on ground eating dust. Same goes for Kaguya as she remained seated.

It was probably some ghost Rin crap, much bs like how Ghost Obito randomly appeared in Kakashi mind gave him dah powah 

Just kidding there. Anyway, she was talking about bones, NOT the gravity


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 12, 2015)

Shanal said:


> And yet Naruto and Sasuke were on ground eating dust. Same goes for Kaguya as she remained seated.
> 
> It was probably some ghost Rin crap, much bs like how Ghost Obito randomly appeared in Kakashi mind gave him dah powah
> 
> Just kidding there. Anyway, she was talking about bones, NOT the gravity



If she wasn't talking about gravity, then almost dead Obito and non Rikudo enhanced Kakashi being able to not only move but even dash doesn't make any sense when Kaguya and Rikudo enhanced Sasuke couldn't.

Not to mention that, anyway, when Kaguya changed the dimension, that influenced her and Sasuke as well. She could move at her best, Sasuke could move at her best. Sasuke couldn't even finish to thrust, that Kaguya was already far away after dodging him.


----------



## Klue (Dec 14, 2015)

Kai said:


> Someone explain how Sasuke is faster than Kaguya, who can traverse each and every one of her dimensions instantly with ease.



Assuming her jutsu works like Sasuke's, she is instantaneously swapping space at an even greater distance.



Raikiri19 said:


> I wonder why.
> 
> 1) She felt in love with Kakashi and wanted to have him pierce her so much.
> 2) Changing the dimension wouldn't have changed Kakashi thrusting against her, and it's not like she could make in time to do anything anyway. And it's not like she did make in time to do anything, that would have been useless in first place due to Kamui phasing, and she couldn't anyway.



3) Kishi wanted her to get hit to set up the sealing sequence.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 14, 2015)

8th Gated Gai is still faster as Grimmjow said


----------



## Ersa (Dec 14, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> 8th Gated Gai is still faster as Grimmjow said


Based upon what?

His best feat is blitzing one-eyed Juubidara. Something which no Ameno-Sasuke and Six Paths Naruto without his chakra cloak both replicated.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Dec 14, 2015)

When did base Rikudō Naruto blitz Madara?


----------



## Ersa (Dec 14, 2015)

I believe he slammed Madara into a wall before Madara could react.

I suppose it's not a blitz since he was recovering but I don't see the 8th Gate hype really. DMS Kakashi, RSM Naruto and Ameno-Sauce have better feats. The only thing he has going for him is the bending space hype.


----------



## t0xeus (Dec 14, 2015)

Ersad said:


> I believe he slammed Madara into a wall before Madara could react.
> 
> I suppose it's not a blitz since he was recovering but I don't see the 8th Gate hype really. DMS Kakashi, RSM Naruto and Ameno-Sauce have better feats. The only thing he has going for him is the bending space hype.



No, Madara did react, he blocked it with gudodama staff.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah, Madara reacted @Ersatz, but I don't see the Eight-Gated Guy hype either.

Madara reacted to him, he was watching him move towards him during Night Guy. Difference is, he couldn't do shit to defend against it because even his Gudōdama staff was faltering before it.


----------



## Ersa (Dec 14, 2015)

Meh, RSM Naruto blitzed Kaguya who is on a different level to Madara anyway. So I'd still peg Sasuke with Ameno and Naruto above Gai.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Dec 14, 2015)

Don't get me wrong, I do too. Guy isn't that fast when compared to upper, *upper *god-tiers.


----------



## Alex Payne (Dec 14, 2015)

Gai's kick itself is probably the fastest taijutsu move. But in everything else speed-related Gai is inferior to post-gifts NaruSasu and people on that general physical level.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 14, 2015)

Ersad said:


> Based upon what?
> 
> His best feat is blitzing one-eyed Juubidara. Something which no Ameno-Sasuke and Six Paths Naruto without his chakra cloak both replicated.



When he moved space bent (via Night Guy) as a result of his speed, no other character regardless of their speed, has reproduced that feat. Blitzing Juubidara doesn't mean they are on equal speed footing with Gai, it just means they are faster than Juubidara. 

It doesn't matter if they are Kaguya or Sasuke or Naruto or Kakashi. I'd say 8th Gated Gai stood above all of them in the category of speed.


----------



## Zef (Dec 14, 2015)

t0xeus said:


> No, Madara did react, he blocked it with gudodama staff.



>Madara reacts to Naruto 
>Doesn't react to Sasuke 


And people in here saying Sasuke is slower


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm not sure about the comparison between Sasuke and Naruto, but I do know that 8th Gated Gai is probably faster than all of them. 





Alex Payne said:


> Gai's kick itself is probably the fastest taijutsu move. But in everything else speed-related Gai is inferior to post-gifts NaruSasu and people on that general physical level.


Yeah, there seems to be a slight distinction between Night Guy and 8th Gated Gai, I don't know where to rank 8th Gated Gai (overall) because both Naruto and Sasuke were faster than Madara (by some amount) but Madara could react to the both of them to some extent. Whereas, 8th Gated Gai's Evening Elephant basically left Madara unable to react to it at all. However, Gai wasn't moving at space-bending speeds at that time, but was still faster than Madara.

Here's how I rated it towards the end:

*8th Gated Gai's Night Guy > Kaguya ≥ 8th Gate Gai's Evening Elephant > Naruto/Sasuke ≥ 8th Gated Gai (non attacking speed) ≫ All Forms of Madara*

That's how I saw it, I always thought that Gai's speed increased tremendously with his attacks, although, I think it's obvious that Night Guy was the fastest attack in the manga. But Evening Elephant is up there too, it's hard to imagine that Gai was able to do that to Madara, without Madara even having time to react once the punches started flying.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 14, 2015)

Sasuke's prolly ties Kaguya as fastest thanks to Ameno


----------



## t0xeus (Dec 14, 2015)

Zef said:


> >Madara reacts to Naruto
> >Doesn't react to Sasuke
> 
> 
> And people in here saying Sasuke is slower



Rikudo Sage Mode Naruto may be able to blitz Madara unlike Rikudo Base Naruto, but yeah, he's still slower than Rikudo Sasuke.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Dec 14, 2015)

the posts im seeing in this thread 


as far as speed tiers go:

_8th gate gai(night gai)>>lightened V2 Ei>>8th gate gais normal speed>flash shunshin>V2 Ei>boosted kaguyas speed>normal kaguyas speed= ten tail madaras speed>sasuke w/ amenotejikara>sasukes shunshin>six paths sage mode narutos footspeed>sasukes footspeed_

amenotejikara is instant, but sasukes movement speed is a far cry from that.


----------



## Alex Payne (Dec 14, 2015)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> the posts im seeing in this thread
> 
> 
> as far as speed tiers go:
> ...


Is that you, Rocky?


----------



## t0xeus (Dec 14, 2015)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> sasukes shunshin>six paths sage mode narutos footspeed>sasukes footspeed[/I]
> 
> amenotejikara is instant, but sasukes movement speed is a far cry from that.



When Sasuke halved One-Eyed Madara before he teleported into Box-Land, do you assume he used Shunshin or Footspeed (although I don't think anybody uses only feet in a god-tier level fight, they use naturally fastest possible movement possible - shunshin).


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Dec 14, 2015)

t0xeus said:


> When Sasuke halved One-Eyed Madara before he teleported into Box-Land, do you assume he used Shunshin or Footspeed (although I don't think anybody uses only feet in a god-tier level fight, they use naturally fastest possible movement possible - shunshin).



there isnt any evidence to make a claim either way, but i would say shunshin.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 14, 2015)

Alex Payne said:


> Gai's kick itself is probably the fastest taijutsu move. But in everything else speed-related Gai is inferior to post-gifts NaruSasu and people on that general physical level.



I'm not sure what you mean by this but Gai has the best strength and speed feats.
Punching Madara 100 meter deep underground despite Madara blocking the hit puts his strength above everyone we've seen so far. Considering that Madara's limbo clone blocked Sakura's punch effortlessly and she arguably has the best striking feat.

Distorting space with his speed is just out of this world, even by their standarts.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 14, 2015)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> as far as speed tiers go:
> 
> _8th gate gai(night gai)>>*lightened V2 Ei>>8th gate gais normal speed>*flash shunshin>*V2 Ei>boosted kaguyas speed*>normal kaguyas speed= ten tail madaras speed>sasuke w/ amenotejikara>sasukes shunshin>six paths sage mode narutos footspeed>sasukes footspeed_
> 
> amenotejikara is instant, but sasukes movement speed is a far cry from that.


Well, I have to admit, I completely disagree with the bold. There's just no way that Kaguya's below Minato's Shunshin, after a weaker (1-Eyed) Juubidara basically owned his initial strike. So yeah, no way those hold up.

And further, there's no way Sasuke w/Amenotejikara is slower than any version of the Raikage. Normal Kaguya's not equal to Juubidara at all, since Normal Kaguya demonstrated a fierce speed jump when she came into their initial confrontation.

Based on the characters and version you are using this is how I see them:

Night Guy > Boosted Kaguya ≥ Evening Elephant > Normal Kaguya ≥ Sasuke w/Amenotaijikara & SPSM Naruto > Sasuke/Naruto (normal speed) > Juubidara (all versions) > 7th Gated Gai ≥ SM Minato's FTG > Lightened (Backpack Oonoki) Ei​There is no feasible universe which any version of Ei is even remotely capable of competing with these guys. 7th Gated Gai forced an exchange from 1-Eyed Juubidara, the same Juubidara who chopped off SM Minato's arm in his Hiraishin strike. There are some things you just can't overlook and no way is Raikage forcing an exchange from Juubidara. When as a group, the Gokage were failing to keep their shit together against a much weaker and slower ET Madara.





Shinobi no Kami said:


> the posts im seeing in this thread


Yeah, you're post is right there with them.





Alex Payne said:


> Is that you, Rocky?


Rocky, probably passed out when he saw someone beat him to the punch. SnK is carrying Rocky's will


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Dec 14, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> Well, I have to admit, I completely disagree with the bold. There's just no way that Kaguya's below Minato's Shunshin, after a weaker (1-Eyed) Juubidara basically owned his initial strike. So yeah, no way those hold up.



madara is slower than hiraishin which is instant. he is faster than minatos movement speed. 


> And further, there's no way Sasuke w/Amenotejikara is slower than any version of the Raikage.



*Spoiler*: __ 









sasukes movement speed is far slower than amaterasu. V2 raikage being faster than sasuke with no kind of speed portrayal other than having "fine movements" due to his choku tomoe is not debatable.


> Normal Kaguya's not equal to Juubidara at all, since Normal Kaguya demonstrated a fierce speed jump when she came into their initial confrontation.


where did this happen? there isnt anything implying that kaguya is slow, but there isnt anything implying that she is some sort of some crazy imperceptible speedster, especially before absorbing IT chakra. absolutely nothing implies that she is faster than madara.


> Based on the characters and version you are using this is how I see them:
> 
> Night Guy > Boosted Kaguya ≥ Evening Elephant > Normal Kaguya ≥ Sasuke w/Amenotaijikara & SPSM Naruto > Sasuke/Naruto (normal speed) > Juubidara (all versions) > 7th Gated Gai ≥ SM Minato's FTG > Lightened (Backpack Oonoki) Ei​


-sm minatos ftg isnt any faster than normal minatos ftg. they are both instant. the only thing that matter post warp is minatos movement speed.

-not really sure how you got boosted kaguya being above gai when she doesnt have anything close to his speed portrayal. kakashi said that she was fast. thats about it.

-there isnt anything implying that naruto and sasuke are faster than madara.

-do you realize how ridiculous it is for you to assert that lightened Eis shunshin is slower than sasukes mere footspeed? is there any real reason to dignify that with a response?

-sakura was able to see kaguyas movements. there is no kind of portrayal or feat that would put kaguya anywhere near lightened Ei or even V2 Ei in movement speed. 

-people like gaara, kakashi and minato physically saw gais movements. do you think that gaara or kakashi can observe lightened Ei or even V2 Eis shunshin?

let me answer that for you. the answer is no. 
 the more reflexive minato didnt see the shunshin. he only saw Eis fist at the last second and could only respond with hiraishin.


> There is no feasible universe which any version of Ei is even remotely capable of competing with these guys. 7th Gated Gai forced an exchange from 1-Eyed Juubidara, the same Juubidara who chopped off SM Minato's arm in his Hiraishin strike. There are some things you just can't overlook and no way is Raikage forcing an exchange from Juubidara.


all you've proven with this is that 7th gate gais striking speed>minatos.

there was no "exchange" between gai and madara. you're implying that madara and 7th gate gai were going at it blow for blow. 
gai rushed at madara, all his hits were dodged, he used hirudora which did nothing, then madara threw a truthseeker at him.
gai did nothing. madara could react to 8th gate gais evening elephant with a truthseeker shield. he can do the same to 7th gate gai, but he chose not to.

would raikages shunshin force madara to block? yes it would. Eis shunshins at him, madara shields with a truthseeker and if Ei keeps pushing on, he disintegrates. he cant touch madara at all.




> When as a group, the Gokage were failing to keep their shit together against a much weaker and slower ET Madara.


raikage cant get through susano. it had nothing to do with him not being able to keep up with madara physically in cqc.



> Yeah, you're post is right there with them.


the difference between my post and yours, along with the majority of people in this thread is that its quite clear that i can properly comprehend the manga.
dont criticize my stance when you think that sasukes footspeed>lightened Eis shunshin, when he literally has zero speed hype(except for his choku tomoe precog) or feats.
rinnegan sasuke isnt any faster than ems sasuke in movement speed. his perception isnt any better than post obito fight sasuke either. the only difference is that he has amenotejikara as a means of teleportation.


----------

